# [FREE]PC build consultant



## genta3d (Oct 23, 2010)

*[Free]PC build consultant (want to build PC ? Please come in)*

Hi guys, Im a gamer who like to play games for 10-15 hours a day. For 3 years I have been builds my friends PC. What I want to say here is, if anyone want to build their PC, feel free to contact me here. Just post your budget, and tell me what your PC for. And my knowledge right now are for gamer PC. I mean I still beginer for workstation or server.

Thank you....


----------



## va4leo (Oct 23, 2010)

These forums are full of Pros! Welcome!!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

Well Hot Damn! You'll sure come in handy around here!!!! lol 

WELCOME to TPU! How long you been building? What your specialty? How did you end up getting in to it?..

Plz could you fill in your system specs..peeps like to see the type of hardware giving advise...lol... nah maybe not and I am just damn curious..??  Again welcome!


----------



## genta3d (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for your wellcome <-- kind weird to read it lol

I was building since Im in college about 3 years ago. My friends sometimes ask me fo that, and they like it. My speciality in VGA, I love to see nice and smooth graphic in games. Mostly Ive been build for internet cafe ($300-$400), much budget gamers ($400-$600) and some better budget gamers ($700-$900).

BTW, I have fill my system spec, The Old Friend hehehe... Somehow I got wrong in my spec, Im still using P35 when X48 have come out. Maybe thats the other reason, so I can help people choose better for themselves.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 23, 2010)

Sticky


----------



## fenurch (Oct 23, 2010)

10 - 15 hours a day.
Holy shit!


----------



## Melvis (Oct 23, 2010)

He has a 4870X2 

Welcome to TPU.

Im sure there will be many that will be happy with your input.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome to TPU!!!

Don't think you'll find many clients on this site though, as the large majority already know how to build a system. Hope you can find some people who need a rig though!!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 23, 2010)

welcome bud


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 23, 2010)

genta3d said:


> Hi guys, Im a gamer who like to play games for 10-15 hours a day. For 3 years I have been builds my friends PC. What I want to say here is, if anyone want to build their PC, feel free to contact me here. Just post your budget, and tell me what your PC for. And my knowledge right now are for gamer PC. I mean I still beginer for workstation or server.
> 
> Thank you....



Welcome to TPU genta3d Every bit of knowledge is always welcome here!


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 23, 2010)

genta3d said:


> Hi guys, Im a gamer who like to play games for 10-15 hours a day.



Dude, get a job. 

Welcome to TPU, home of the free PC consultant.


----------



## genta3d (Oct 23, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Welcome to TPU!!!
> 
> Don't think you'll find many clients on this site though, as the large majority already know how to build a system. Hope you can find some people who need a rig though!!



Yeah, Im seeing this forum for years. To much pro builder here . But its fun to exchance information.



DonInKansas said:


> Dude, get a job.
> 
> Welcome to TPU, home of the free PC consultant.



I got a little cash from my PC shop, what I really need now is a bride, or two ? 
Been single for years


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 23, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome dude, really appreciate your offer on the help man, sure tons of people can use your help/knowledge.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome to TPU!

If many people start PMing you, feel free to forward some my way  or if you aren't sure about a build you can do the same! I love helping people out, especially if it is choosing what to build for a new build.

While this forum section is mostly dedicated to this kind of thing (building PCs, on a budget with special needs), the most popular builds could be posted here to give others a good idea already

If you don't mind me asking, what state are you from? 

Anyways GL with this thread, and remember we are all here to help, so posting here instead of PMs, or PM & posting here might be the best idea! Perhaps we could make a small team who would be willing to help daily? I would volunteer for sure! We could also make a Buyer's guide and sticky that  so many ideas lol. I just feel like this thread has good potential


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 30, 2010)

welcome to the forum mate, as you can see we a very close and elite communty, you will fit in great 




genta3d said:


> what I really need now is a bride, or two ?
> Been single for years



here is the problem 



genta3d said:


> Hi guys, Im a gamer who like to play games for 10-15 hours a day.



might want to re-evaululate time management


----------



## DTAT (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear genta3d, i gonna build 2 pc. (1) will run MSOffice, Autocad,... and (2) will run 3dsmax. The problem i'm having is my budget is quite low ( about 800$-900$ for 2 pc ) and i've never used 3ds before. Can you help me out ? I'm thinking about the new amd processor x6 1055T . But i dont know which mobo, memory, vga, hdd, psu i should buy. I plan to invest my money for a good mobo and cpu for (2) in order to upgrade afterwards.

P/s: Will 1055T + hd5830 cause bottleneck in games ?  Thanks first


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 31, 2010)

genta3d said:


> Yeah, Im seeing this forum for years. To much pro builder here . But its fun to exchance information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you've been single for years.. i'm assuming because of the 10-15 hours a day gaming?? i don't even play wow that often..


----------



## n-ster (Oct 31, 2010)

DTAT said:


> Dear genta3d, i gonna build 2 pc. (1) will run MSOffice, Autocad,... and (2) will run 3dsmax. The problem i'm having is my budget is quite low ( about 800$-900$ for 2 pc ) and i've never used 3ds before. Can you help me out ? I'm thinking about the new amd processor x6 1055T . But i dont know which mobo, memory, vga, hdd, psu i should buy. I plan to invest my money for a good mobo and cpu for (2) in order to upgrade afterwards.
> 
> P/s: Will 1055T + hd5830 cause bottleneck in games ?  Thanks first



What is your location?


----------



## DTAT (Oct 31, 2010)

n-ster said:


> What is your location?



Asia. Can you help me out ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2010)

DTAT said:


> Dear genta3d, i gonna build 2 pc. (1) will run MSOffice, Autocad,... and (2) will run 3dsmax. The problem i'm having is my budget is quite low ( about 800$-900$ for 2 pc ) and i've never used 3ds before. Can you help me out ? I'm thinking about the new amd processor x6 1055T . But i dont know which mobo, memory, vga, hdd, psu i should buy. I plan to invest my money for a good mobo and cpu for (2) in order to upgrade afterwards.
> 
> P/s: Will 1055T + hd5830 cause bottleneck in games ?  Thanks first



3Ds is one hungry bastard. You will be needing as much processing power as you can get for that. Lots of ram too. And a cheapo graphics card will do fine. I think you budget needs to be slightly higher at about $1000 to be able to meet your "maximum efficiency per dollar" but I could be wrong. How about starting a new thread with the title "help build 2 pc 3dsmax and autocad"? That way, its easier to spot people who uses 3ds


----------



## OneDown (Oct 31, 2010)

DTAT said:


> Dear genta3d, i gonna build 2 pc. (1) will run MSOffice, Autocad,... and (2) will run 3dsmax. The problem i'm having is my budget is quite low ( about 800$-900$ for 2 pc ) and i've never used 3ds before. Can you help me out ? I'm thinking about the new amd processor x6 1055T . But i dont know which mobo, memory, vga, hdd, psu i should buy. I plan to invest my money for a good mobo and cpu for (2) in order to upgrade afterwards.
> 
> P/s: Will 1055T + hd5830 cause bottleneck in games ?  Thanks first



At descent CPU and about 6-8GBs of RAM at a minimum. Im just about to make my own dedicated build for 3DS Max, it is very hungry indeed. But it does make good use of the hyperthreading on the Intel CPUs, specifically the i7s. Good luck too btw!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 31, 2010)

can you put together a top of the line AMD rig for me?

play games basically ... just curious what you have for me


----------



## n-ster (Nov 1, 2010)

DTAT said:


> Asia. Can you help me out ?



can you give us some websites from where you shop and the budget in those site's currencies please?

I do think that is a low budget however...

As for *copenhagen69*, I'd love to help but starting tomorrow night as I am kinda busy right now lol... Do tell us your zip code or State + if you are near a Fry's or Microcenter


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 1, 2010)

TX .. near both frys and micro


----------



## n-ster (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess buying your CPU+mobo at micro is a good idea.. get 40$ off your mobo

Do give us a budget... and its really only for gaming, a top of the line AMD might not be the best thing... depending on the budget, and if you want it now or in a month, You can either go 6870 Crossfire or wait till the 6900 series... though 6870 CF has amazing performance


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 1, 2010)

budget would be about 5-600 ish ...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2010)

genta3d said:


> Hi guys, Im a gamer who like to play games for 10-15 hours a day. For 3 years I have been builds my friends PC. What I want to say here is, if anyone want to build their PC, feel free to contact me here. Just post your budget, and tell me what your PC for. And my knowledge right now are for gamer PC. I mean I still beginer for workstation or server.
> 
> Thank you....



Dude, why don't you just go to each thread you see and post your opinion?  I don't get why you would offer to be a PC build consultant in a technology forum that has MANY MANY experts.  It would be more helpful for you to just give your advice in specific threads in order to be more helpful.  

People are not going to come to your thread to ask you for advice.  There are many reasons for this, such as

*-you are new and have no credibility*

Nobody is going to listen to you if you come off like an ass claiming that you know a whole bunch about PC's cause you helped friends build them.  I have done this for friends and for people on TPU, but I don't run around proclaiming I am the king build master. 

*-you claim to be the authority on building PC's*

See above

*-you play game 10-15 hours a day.  *

This is not a justification of being the PC build master.  

And etc.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 1, 2010)

While I do understand your points PVT, I will provide a counter argument.

This might encourage people to ask about building a PC.
While he is new, other ppl who are willing to chip in this thread are not and have credibility...
He was just trying to be nice.

However, after thinking about it, I think his intentions were good, but chipping in others threads may just be the better idea. But it doesn't mean this thread cannot continue, it is just not made for the long run, but for the next few day, it might help ppl out


----------

